# Penn 525 Mag and braided line



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Will be picking us a 525 to go with my new All Star rod. Always used mono in the surf but hear that this reel is quite popular with braided lines. Anyone got any feedback? Line test - 50, 65, etc? Types - PP, Spiderwire Stealth, XDS, etc.? Any special problems with using braid? I hear you can use less weights in the surf as the braid holds bottom better...?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

From what I experienced last year, dead sticking with powerpro seamed to make it weaker as the day or days went on. The surf and sand tends to cut into the braid one fiber at a time. A good way to notice this is after spooling your reel try and cut it with a nail clipper, then use the same clipper on the line after a day or two of fishing.
I’m sticking to mono for the surf and powerpro for tossing steal and plastics. It works great on small spinning reels.
Or I could have gotten a bad spool of line.
Chapa


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

In general the only people I hear use braid on the 525MAG are plug fishing. 17lb Mono is my game.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> I hear you can use less weights in the surf as the braid holds bottom better...?


 All I got to say about that is *"horse hockey"!!!!* Ain't no way. When you are fishing a current and waves hit your line the stretch from mono is forgiving,thus not dragging the wieght half as bad as with the "no stretch braid"... PS Not directing this dead at you like it sounds,just stating what I have seen..  

One of my friends,who is an excellent caster,and fisherman,always uses braid. He has to fish with 12 while we fish with 10 in a stiff current with heavy waves..Don't know *why* he still uses it,but he does??  Just my two cents worth,stick with the mono when baitfishin the suds or off the planks. Use the braid for bottom fishing wrecks,or detecting strikes that you would not normally feel with mono.. JMHO...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

cut finger...may add 20' to your cast... no stretch...i don't like it...


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

yeh but ya don't need a shocker


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

had some leftover ...braid (30lbs PP) after one of my reels crapped out....put it on the 525 mag fer some flounder fishin last year.....was pretty good...despite I was fishin with it on a boat....

transfferd the reel from the boat rod to my 11 ft Tica.....well, had about 4 good cast..that braid sure can fly while casting metal......but after the 5th cast....no zing.jus Pow and I ended up wit a 'fro that woulda made Snoop jealous.....learned my lesson..no braid on the 525....fer casting in the surf....I'll leave the braid on ma spinners..

jus my .02 cents.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

as backing is good.. ... I put around 150 yrds of 30 on my Daiwa 20 and top it off with 20lbs Sufix Tri Plus.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks guys... I'll keep my braid (Stealth) on my IRI jetty rod and 8' conventional...

Sandcrab


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

reelrebel18 said:


> yeh but ya don't need a shocker


Actually you do need a shocker, the braid has no stretch, hence nothing to absorb the shock of throwing 8oz. IMO.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

thx clay didn't thank of that


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I use 20# mono, 30# Spiderwire, and 50# Spiderwire on my 525 mag. I use the 50 when I need a shock line but don't want to tie one on. 30# Spiderwire is my favorite when a shocker is not needed. Mono? Last resort only!! On a very long cast you wont feel the bites on mono, so much stretch! Extra spools help! Some of my gear looks home-made because it is, however I don't scrimp when it comes to line. I used nylon and dacron way before mono ever came on the market. IMHO Spiderwire 'is' the one thing that is better than sliced bread. Speaking of slicing! Spiderwire is so small in diameter that you had better respect its ability to slice flesh!!


----------

